# Cannondale CAAD4 R500



## JHB (2 Feb 2010)

Hello all, I'm new here

Im not new to cycling, but I am new to buying a decent bike. I've only ever cycled to commute to uni (a couple of miles each day) and have been using a crappy mountain bike. I went a bit crazy one day and signed up for a Leeds to Paris bike charity bike ride, and now I need a road bike to train on and to get me there!

I've been looking at a Cannondale CAAD4 r500 on ebay. I understand this is an old frame but it seems to be quite good from what others have said. What should I expect to pay for this bike? Its on £250 at the moment.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Feb 2010)

Is it the right size for you etc is most important. Especially if your doing long distance.

Looks pretty nice condition, the wheels alone are worth about £150 new I think so only 20 mile on them should be as good as new, no idea what the other hardware is like. Do a google search to confirm about the wheels, because I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## lukesdad (2 Feb 2010)

Good frames cannondales.


----------



## JHB (2 Feb 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Is it the right size for you etc is most important. Especially if your doing long distance.
> 
> Looks pretty nice condition, the wheels alone are worth about £150 new I think so only 20 mile on them should be as good as new, no idea what the other hardware is like. Do a google search to confirm about the wheels, because I'm not 100% sure.



Well im about 5'8" with a 31/32cm inseam so going by a few size guides ive found on the internet 54cm should be alright


----------



## accountantpete (2 Feb 2010)

They are good bikes - approx 10 years old - a bit heavy but plenty stiff enough.

This means a slightly harsher ride than you might have experienced before but you soon get used to it. Worth about £300 - £350 IMHO.

52cm would be ideal but 54cm is still ok.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2010)

Cannondale make lovely frames - I've still got a, now modified, CAAD2 R300 that I've had since new - mid/late 90s. The one you're looking at will be a lot better than a new £300 bike.


----------



## andyfromotley (2 Feb 2010)

size sounds about right too, can you post the e bay link?


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Feb 2010)

I would be very careful about buying a bike that old from someone on Ebay who has no selling history, and at the moment its £250, by the end of the auction it could be £1000.!


----------

